# 21st Annual tractor and tool auction, New Paris, IN, Sept 2,3,4, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to a BIG auction:

http://www.dennispolk.com/media/pdf_files/LaborDay.pdf


----------

